# Wildsau Hardride FR oder Pudel FR 2011?



## Greti (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache mir zur Zeit gedanken über den Aufbau eines "tourentauglichen" Freeriders und schwanke zwischen der Wildsau und dem Pudel.

Meine Erkenntnise bis jetzt sind:
Pudel:
+ einfache Gelenkkostruktion (Wartungsarm, weniger Lager...)
+ Gewicht (ca. 200 Gr weniger)

Wildsau:
+ 4 Gelenker (wippt wahrscheinlicher weniger beim pedalieren)
+ Preis

Habt Ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit den beiden Modellen gemacht und welchen würdet Ihr, mit welchen Dämpfer,  den Vorzug geben?

Grüsse Greti


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2010)

Einen Punkt kannst du gleich streichen - und der heißt "wartungsarm".
Die Lagertechnik der Alutech-Rahmen ist dermaßen unwillig kaputt zu gehen das man da beim Viergelenker keinen Nachteil sehen kann.

Es sind Standardrillenkugellager in den Dimensionen 22mm, 28mm, 32mm (!!) verbaut. Die halten. Lange. Potenziell länger als du denkst.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die Lagertechnik der Alutech-Rahmen ist dermaßen unwillig kaputt zu gehen das man da beim Viergelenker keinen Nachteil sehen kann.


Kann ich nur bestätigen und ich würde defintiv zur Hardride greifen. Es bleibt für mich mein absolutes "Wohlfühlbike" mit den Pfunden an den richtigen Stellen Der Name ist einfach Programm und ein Viergelenker spricht einfach schöner an Obwohl ich auch einige kenne, die mit dem Pudel auch sehr zufrieden sind. Es bleibt halt deine Entscheidung und beide Räder sind top. Nur nicht miteinander zu vergleichen meiner Meinung nach 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Piefke (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann auch die Wildsau Hardride empfehlen. Die Lager halten ewig, wie schon beschrieben, und entsprechend aufgebaut, ist sie auch tourentauglich.


----------



## Greti (8. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für die raschen Antworten, die Alutech Community ist ja wirklich aufgeweckt und macht mir meine entscheidung viel einfacher! 


Welchen Dämpfer (Coil oder Air) fürs Hardride könnt Ihr mir empfehlen bzw. welcher geht gar nicht? 

Grüsse Greti


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Dezember 2010)

Was bringst du auf die Waage?


----------



## Greti (8. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Was bringst du auf die Waage?


 
Mit Helm, Schuhen und allem: ~90 Kilo


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Dezember 2010)

Coil. Roco WC / TST.
650er Feder ca.

Sollten sich Abstimmungskomplikationen ergeben - mich anschreiben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Greti (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Stefan,

besten Dank für die Antwort. 

Du kennst sicherlich den Unterschied zwischen dem WC und TST?
Merke ich überhaupt einen Unterschied und falls Ja welchen?
Preislich sind die ja genau gleich.

Hast Du in der Front auch eine Marzocchi drin oder was hälst Du
von einer 1.5er Totem Coil?

Grüsse Tom


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Dezember 2010)

TST hat einen Hebel der die Druckstufe verstellt, WC ein Drehrad.
Eine Druckstufe ist federbasiert, die andere shimbasiert.

TST ist ein schnell einstellbarer Freeride-Dämpfer,
der WC ist die gnadenlose Bergabwaffe.

Was du nimmst ist deine Sache, für die meisten wäre wohl der TST besser, ich schwöre auf den WC.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich stand vor Kurzem vor ger gleichen Wahl und hatte auch Beratung von Stefan.
Ich hab dann den TST genommen, weil der WC in 200 mm nicht zu bekommen war.
Ich bin zufrieden damit, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Dezember 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich stand vor Kurzem vor ger gleichen Wahl und hatte auch Beratung von Stefan.
> Ich hab dann den TST genommen, weil der WC in 200 mm nicht zu bekommen war.
> Ich bin zufrieden damit, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Stefan.



Aus Perfektionismus wird irgendwann Pedanterie.
Es sind zwei exzellente Dämpfer - nur mein Popometer ist auf Spinnweben geeicht. (kommt mit dem Hobby).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Freeerider81 (9. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Aus Perfektionismus wird irgendwann Pedanterie.
> Es sind zwei exzellente Dämpfer - nur mein Popometer ist auf Spinnweben geeicht. (kommt mit dem Hobby).
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Sehr geil!!!


----------



## Ge!st (10. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem Entwicklungsstand heutiger Dämpfer, kann man Eingelenkern eine berechtigte Renesans bescheinigen, da sich das Potenzial auf einem völlig neuen Level entfalten kann und die Nachteile zum großen Teil gut kompensiert werden können.  

Das einfache Konzept eines Eingelenker besticht durchaus und in Verbindung mit einem guten Dämpfer, sind meiner Meinung, die positiven Eigenschaften und Performance nicht von der Hand zuweisen.

Aus dem Grund sollte man sich eine Entscheidung gut überlegen (ein Pudel mit z.B. Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer, das wäre schon eine Ansage).

Das von einem Ausstehende als kleiner Denkanstoß


----------



## Piefke (10. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund sollte man sich eine Entscheidung gut überlegen (ein Pudel mit z.B. Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer, das wäre schon eine Ansage).


Das wird aber bedeutend teurer als eine Wildsau mit Roco.
Und was ist an einem Viergelenker schlechter als an einem Eingelnker???

Jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Argument "Viele Lager - viel Wartung" kommen - die Lager in meiner Sau sind seit 6 Jahren drin und da habe ich nocht nichts dran machen müssen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Dezember 2010)

Um das Wartungsargument völlig ad absurdum zu führen - ein Lagersatz für eine Wildsau kostet beim Lagerfritzen deines Vertrauens komplett SKF 2RSH unter 40 Euro...

Ohne jetzt zu viel Technobabble zu bringen, der Hinterbau der Wildsau ist überlegen, unabhängig vom Dämpfer. Mit einem Roco kann er sein Potential voll entfalten.

Der CCDB ist ein guter / vor allem anderen auch ein gut einstellbarer Dämpfer, pauschal besser als die anderen ist er jedoch nicht und er macht aus einem Pudel noch keine Wildsau. 

Wenns nur bergab gehen soll ist der Pudel die logische  Wahl, solls auch mal bergauf gehen = ich empfehle die Sau. Der Hinterbau ist einfach neutraler und für den vom Interessenten vorgegebenen Einsatzzweck in vielerlei Sicht überlegen / passender.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich empfehle einen großen (Fahrrad-)Keller

;-)

PS: 2011 wird der Sommer des Testens...
Helius, Nucleon, Pudel, FANES, 901 im LH Setup, Scratch(?)
Dann kann ich im Winter auch endlich gehaltvoll Blubbern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Dezember 2010)

...und lass dich nie mit Helmchen ein - der bringt dich andauernd auf neue Ideen!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2010)

Was ein böser Junge...


----------

